# Original Schwinn find



## John Gailey (Jun 6, 2019)

Just picked this up from a CL posting less than 10 miles from my house.  This is a 1956 Panther from the original owner.  Don't know much about Schwinn so any input is good (I hope)
The only thing I have done was put a little air in the tubes.  I am going to the Bicycle Heaven swap in Pittsburgh this weekend and was going to do a quick flip.  I may hold onto for a while.
Let's hear what the Schwinn gurus have to say.  Cheers


----------



## John G04 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice bike! High end panther with the front brake and the tank, light and rack and locking fork!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

kool find!
What the @%$#*& is the mini truck in the gee-rodge?


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 6, 2019)

bricycle said:


> kool find!
> What the @%$#*& is the mini truck in the gee-rodge?



It's an unauthorized Christmas decoration my wife purchased.  It's big and heavy.  It's taking up room it the garage that's supposed to be for my crap.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

by the way... better check to see if those are Harley pedals


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 6, 2019)

bricycle said:


> by the way... better check to see if those are Harley pedals



The end cap appears to say Schwinn.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

hmmm, never seen blocks for a Schwinn with tapered ends like those.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 6, 2019)

Original owner deluxe schwinn great condition - doesn’t get any better - congrats 
I’m sure Craig Morrow will approve or maybe not since he didn’t get it lol


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice find!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2019)

Very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 6, 2019)

ill give you 200.00 for it...just kidding ive been watching those picker shows a little too much. 195?


----------



## Kato (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice find........and in Cincinnati !!! 
Oh, nice old Ford in the driveway also !!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2019)

Super nice unmolested complete one owner Panther with extras! I'd feel like I won the lottery if I picket that up from a CL ad. 

What's the serial number so we can correct the misinformation. 1954 was the last year for the Panther and I believe that year was opal paint. Pedal blocks appear to be a custom touch. I'm not a Schwinn guy but I'd keep that one if I had it.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 6, 2019)

Sweet rig. Love the mud flap.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm so jealous,,,,,, need to start looking at Craigslist again!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 7, 2019)

I'd  like to purchase ....let me know if we can work something out?


----------



## West is the Best (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice old bike from the original owner. Great story too. Feels good. Keep it! It needs you.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 7, 2019)

KEEP IT!


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 7, 2019)

They would have to pry that one out of my cold dead fingers.
Great score!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 7, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> Just picked this up from a CL posting less than 10 miles from my house.  This is a 1956 Panther from the original owner.  Don't know much about Schwinn so any input is good (I hope)
> The only thing I have done was put a little air in the tubes.  I am going to the Bicycle Heaven swap in Pittsburgh this weekend and was going to do a quick flip.  I may hold onto for a while.
> Let's hear what the Schwinn gurus have to say.  Cheers
> 
> ...



Really  cool bike. I just picked up a dx hornet that is really nice original green paint. I just ordered a set of wide whites since the typhoon treads were completely shot. So what kind of money if you don't mind my asking? Thanks and ride on. Razin.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 8, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Super nice unmolested complete one owner Panther with extras! I'd feel like I won the lottery if I picket that up from a CL ad.
> 
> What's the serial number so we can correct the misinformation. 1954 was the last year for the Panther and I believe that year was opal paint. Pedal blocks appear to be a custom touch. I'm not a Schwinn guy but I'd keep that one if I had it.




Definitely a 54.  Like you said it's the last year of the Panther and the first year for the Opal paints.  I believe the paint was switched from the solid colors to the Opal colors mid year.  So this bike could only be a late 54 bike.  That and the condition of this bike makes it a very desirable bike.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 8, 2019)

Here’s my 53 Panther in Coachman Green. Great riders as long as it’s flat!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a really dumb, But i have to ask question. What are opal paints? And what colors did they come in? Ride on. Razin.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 8, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have a really dumb, But i have to ask question. What are opal paints? And what colors did they come in? Ride on. Razin.




Think metallic.  I believe there were quite a few opalescent colors, but the ones for the 54 panther were two tone Opalescent Green, Opalescent Blue, and Opalescent Red.  Here's a link to a green one being restored so you can see the color better.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/opalescent-green-panther.146331/


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 8, 2019)

ricobike said:


> Think metallic.  I believe there were quite a few opalescent colors, but the ones for the 54 panther were two tone Opalescent Green, Opalescent Blue, and Opalescent Red.  Here's a link to a green one being restored so you can see the color better.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/opalescent-green-panther.146331/





Nope, think Candy! Opalescent colors were definitely *not *a metallic paint. It was a translucent paint shot over a gold or aluminum base coat.


----------



## Mymando (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice bike, another survivor!!!


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the positive feedback.  It's very gratifying to reap the rewards of your timing finally being right.  In short time however, I will be passing this along to someone who will appreciate this exceptional find more than me.  I don't intend to do a thing to it.  The new owner will receive it exactly as I did.  I would like the new owner to be the first person to wrench on it since the original owner did it when he was a kid in the 50's.  For this reason, when it is made available, first priority will go to a person who will pick-up or have someone who can pick-up.
Thanks again for all the props.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 9, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Here’s my 53 Panther in Coachman Green. Great riders as long as it’s flat!
> 
> View attachment 1011549



Did they ever use the coachman green  paint on any of the hornet, wasp, etc models? Thanks and RIDE ON!! Razin.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 9, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> The end cap appears to say Schwinn.
> 
> View attachment 1010784
> 
> View attachment 1010785



Interesting pedal blocks. Never seen any like that before. At first I thought they had been cut like that by the owner, but they look factory.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 9, 2019)

price?


----------

